# Other way to refine silver batteries



## Hannibal Smith (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,
this I have found in the Internet.
1. Put the silveroxid in a glas.
2. Hold it over a heater
3. The black silveroxid turn to silver
4. The oxid is gone and you have silver.
Does it work with silver button batteries?

Hannibal


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 28, 2010)

If you try to heat the batteries without opening them, they can explode. Don't ask me how I know this.

Make sure no mercury batteries are mixed in before heating - very toxic fumes.


----------



## notch (Dec 28, 2010)

Silver oxide batteries become hazardous when they begin to leak which generally takes a period of five years (which is their normal life) from the time they are put into use. Until recently, all silver oxide batteries contained mercury (around 0.2%). The mercury is incorporated into the zinc anode to inhibit corrosion in the alkaline environment. Sony started producing the first silver oxide batteries without added mercury in 2004.[3]

Most jewelers and watch makers leave these batteries in an open container in their shop, which could lead to health problems for the jewelers. If they do not retain them, they usually discard them in the trash which causes many environmental problems. Once the battery is spent (dead) it needs to be properly handled and recycled by an authorized recycler according to the EPA's Sector of Waste Wise, a program that sponsors correct ways to recycle silver oxide batteries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver-oxide_battery


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Dec 29, 2010)

?
There are silveroxid batteries and mercurysilveroxid batteries.
And I have opened silveroxid batteries. 
In silveroxid batteries are zinc and silver(1)-oxid. There is no mercury.
Why it´s so dangerous?
In Germany there aren´t mercurysilveroxid batteries since 2001.

Hannibal


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Dec 29, 2010)

Nein,nein,nein....Herr Hannibal!!!!!!!!!....First of all,the pellet inside silver oxide batteries is a mixure of silver/silver oxide/graphite...mercury is on the paste above the pellet,Hg plays a depolarizing agent role in the battery,whitout it the battery stops in 5 minutes.Mercury batteries are well recognized because they are taller than silver batteries,besides,if you try to open a mercury type battery....mercury flows immediately,so if it happens keep in hand some egg white to collect mercury little balls.

Look,Hannibal,disassembling silver button cells to get the pellet is a hard work,try my process or US Pat. process I posted.

Be careful with mercury,it is a very toxic substance.

Gott segne Sie.

Manuel


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 31, 2010)

The mercury, if any, would be in (zinc-) amalgam state
not liquid.


----------



## Lou (Dec 31, 2010)

Juan,

I know you're truly a professional when I hear you mention the egg white trick. You're good. Many people either forget or don't know! I had forgotten, but now I remember!

As far as Ag2O batteries go, if you heat them, heat them in a retort that way any mercury can at least distill over and be disposed of properly.

Lou


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 3, 2011)

Lino:

Yes Sir,...you are right about zinc/mercury amalgam in silver batteries,it is a paste.

Mercury batteries(mercury/air system,usually used in ear aids)have liquid mercury inside them so if you open them...you will see mercury flows!!!!! this is what I am preventing Hannibal not do it.

Have a nice day.

Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 3, 2011)

Lou:

LOL!!!!!!...Professional,me????...not at all...many days I wake up felling that I know nothing,work hard all day and going to bed felling the same way.

I want to thank you all your contributions,you are,in my concept,the Best Chemist of the Forum.

I wish you a happy new year 2011.

Kindest Regards.

Manuel


----------



## fardin (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a silver oxide batteries to be recycled without the use of acid
please help :shock:


----------



## butcher (Feb 13, 2016)

fardin,
Why are you wasting our time reporting this post?

As far as recovering silver from batterys, you have some choices, study, send them to a refiner, sell or trade them for silver.


----------

